
How technology is designed to bring out the worst in us - jrepinc
https://www.vox.com/technology/2018/2/19/17020310/tristan-harris-facebook-twitter-humane-tech-time
======
ohiovr
Internet Outragism affects us even on simple forums. It goes deeper than
social media. It all started with the eternal September.

